# Hi from the United Kingdom



## George's Mom (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello from the UK! I am George's new mom. I moved to the UK from Virginia 6 years ago with my own darling kitty Nicolette, who was 13 at the time, She sadly died in 2013 of quite sudden liver failure at the age of 18.

Having thought I would never be able to open my heart up again and let another kitty into my life, I found 12 year old black male named George over Christmas while looking at the cat's Protection website. He had owned a family before and was microchipped but for some reason unknown to the CP, he was a "stray" and never reclaimed.

Everyone I spoke to (family and friends) all winced at the thought of bringing home a senior cat! What heartache, they said! Surely, they said you would want a younger cat who will live longer! I was horrified at the reactions, which only made me want to bring George home even more. Every cat, even the "used and throw aways" deserve a forever home! 

After Christmas, my husband and I went to the CP and asked to see George. He was asleep in his cage and as I said good morning he woke up, mewed softly and headbutted the door. The lady opened it and out he popped in to our arms. I nearly cried when he nuzzled my neck and hugged me. I looked at my husband and he looked at me and we both shook our heads at each other and i said to the volunteer "He picked us."

They say cats needs days or weeks to settle in. George hid under my couch for a total of 10 minutes when i lay flat on the floor and started talking to him. He came out from under the couch and has been headbutting me since. He's been home for 4 days now and has been nick-named "King George".

So here I am, a Kitty Mom once again and George is fast asleep under my chair.

:blackcat


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Welcome George's mum,

I too am a expat.. I was born,bred and lived in Mass all my life until I came to Scotland in 1999. I got my first moggie Feadan from Aberdeen cats n dogs home a few months after i moved there and Midnight my second from the same place a year later.. Fast forward.. I sadly and tragically lost my much loved Feadan from a suspected heart attack, came home from work and found him this past Sept.. 
Midnight is still doing well (touch wood) .
I so understand the missing of a much loved moggie, and of being a expat  

So again Welcome to the forum. 

Kay


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! What a great story - glad you found a senior lovebug -


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh welcome to CF. I love you story and I am so happy you took George. He deserves a wonderful home for his retirement years and you deserve to have hit the kitty lottery getting this love bug


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi George's Mom!
I'm an expat too! aaaaannnd from Va. also!! I've been here 16 years now.
I know exactly what cat you are talking about. I saw George on the CPL web site!! (I look at the site frequently) I am sooo glad he's got a great home. I love black kitties and CPL is where I got B.B. 15 years ago.

Thank you for sharing your story and wow, what a wonderful sounding kitty! Seniors need luvins too! I've adopted seniors in the past and have had many years of happy times with them!

Welcome to the site  Give King George a lil headbutt for me


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bless you for adopting a senior!!
What a Happy home for him now!
May he bring you many happy smiles now!
Sharon


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

What a wonder princely name! Welcome


----------



## George's Mom (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all for the nicest of welcomes! "King" George has been with us for a month now and has taken over the house! lol . We gave him catnip the other day. So glad I recorded that. No one would believe he was 12 years old from watching it! =^..^=

Hello to all the expats too and Cat Fat from Virginia!

:blackcat


----------



## George's Mom (Jan 5, 2015)

George's Mom said:


> Hello to all the expats too and Cat Fat from Virginia!
> 
> :blackcat


ACK! I meant CAT FACE!!!!!! Well what a way to start off, eh! Sorry about that!
:shock::shock:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

ROFL no worries it's a slightly weird name anyway. I'm a retired carpenter and we use to call that mark a hammer leaves in the wood, when you miss a nail... a "cat face". Sometimes if we were being a silly, we'd even draw the ears and whiskers on it.
A few references to cats is used in the 'lingo', like "cat's paw" is for that cute little nail puller that looks just like... a cat's paw. LOL There are others but it's difficult to explain. 

Anyway, welcome aboard


----------

